# Why is 4-fletch hitting to the right of 3-fletch?



## Sheepdog911 (Apr 11, 2015)

Forgot to mention my Bitz jig is setup with a 1° right offset.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Did you shoot the 4 fletch and 3 fletch with field points or just broadheads? Maybe your 4 fletch are actually steering your broadheads better and the others are actually off due to less stabilization.


----------



## Sheepdog911 (Apr 11, 2015)

Huntinsker said:


> Did you shoot the 4 fletch and 3 fletch with field points or just broadheads? Maybe your 4 fletch are actually steering your broadheads better and the others are actually off due to less stabilization.


The first two photos show broadheads only in the 4-fletch and field points in the 3-fletch, and the third photo shows broadheads only in the 3-fletch PM-2.0s and field points in the 4-fletch and factory 3-fletch.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

is it possible you are getting contact with the 4 fletch?


----------



## Sheepdog911 (Apr 11, 2015)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> is it possible you are getting contact with the 4 fletch?


No, those little AAE Plastifletch Max 2.0 vanes have miles of room, the are only 0.33" tall.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Walk back tune 4 fletch & then try the 3 fletch. What are you planning on shooting most of the time? 3 or 4 fletch??


----------



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

Still sounds like a vane contact issue, but I think it may be with your rest, not the cables. If you have any vane contact skewing the arrow, the front steering of the broadhead will exaggerate the effect.

Just my opinion

Go


----------



## Sheepdog911 (Apr 11, 2015)

kballer1 said:


> Walk back tune 4 fletch & then try the 3 fletch. What are you planning on shooting most of the time? 3 or 4 fletch??


Probably 4-fletch. I assume it will stabilize broadheads better than the 3-fletch, and I noticed no addition drag/drop out to 80y.


----------



## Berdo (Dec 21, 2013)

What does a bare shaft do? I'd be curious to see if the BS is missing to the left. Three vanes are steering the arrow and four vanes is steering it even better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheepdog911 (Apr 11, 2015)

Berdo said:


> What does a bare shaft do? I'd be curious to see if the BS is missing to the left. Three vanes are steering the arrow and four vanes is steering it even better.


I've never bare shaft tuned, but I'll rip some vanes off tonight and see.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Do not bare shaft with a broadhead!
here is a doc that explains the bare shafting.
http://www.eastonarchery.com/downloads/tuning-guide

Another explanation is that the additional weight in the back is affecting the dynamic spine of the arrow. it would change front of center and how much the arrow flexes. I wouldn't expect it to be that dramatic of a change though unless you have some serious tuning issues. 
If it isn't an impact issue then after you get a good bare shaft tune I would expect that all three will fly very similarly. 

Good luck with the tuning it can be frustrating but with some diligence it will be worth it in the long run.
More arrow tech and tuning tips can be found here
http://www.huntersfriend.com/archery-help/hunting-target-arrows-selection-guide-chapter-1.html


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Sheepdog911 said:


> The first two photos show broadheads only in the 4-fletch and field points in the 3-fletch, and the third photo shows broadheads only in the 3-fletch PM-2.0s and field points in the 4-fletch and factory 3-fletch.


So if you never shot 4 fletch field points with 3 fletch field points, how do you know that the 4 fletch are actually off? Maybe it's the 3 fletch and 3 fletch with broadheads. If the 4 fletch stabilizes better, maybe they are able to cover the poor flight of the 3 fletch and maybe you've simply sighted in to that poor flight.


----------



## Sheepdog911 (Apr 11, 2015)

gofor said:


> Still sounds like a vane contact issue, but I think it may be with your rest, not the cables. If you have any vane contact skewing the arrow, the front steering of the broadhead will exaggerate the effect.
> 
> Just my opinion
> 
> Go


Maybe, but I don't believe so. I'm shooting a top limb driven Hamske Versa Rest, I can shoot my PM-2.0s cock vane down with no PoI shift.



Huntinsker said:


> ... how do you know that the 4 fletch are actually off? Maybe it's the 3 fletch and 3 fletch with broadheads. If the 4 fletch stabilizes better, maybe they are able to cover the poor flight of the 3 fletch and maybe you've simply sighted in to that poor flight.


I don't know, this is Point of my post. How can I determine what is going on?


----------



## Sheepdog911 (Apr 11, 2015)

Yesterday's shooting was all done with 100gr field points to isolate the PoI shift caused by different vane configurations.

As my range increased, the PoI of my 4-fletch & bareshaft arrows drifted to the right. I shot 3f, 4f, & bareshafts from 20y, 30y, & 40y; and I shot 3f & 4f from 80y. Pics posted below.

Okay AT, how do you think I should proceed?

20y (3-fletch, 4-fletch, & Bareshaft)








30y (3-fletch, 4-fletch, & Bareshaft)








40y (3-fletch, 4-fletch, & Bareshaft)








80y (3-fletch & 4-fletch)


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

So you have a nock left and low bareshaft. First get that perfect at 20. Looks like your 3f and 4f impacted at basically the same spot at 20 so initially it shouldn't matter which you tune to. 

So nock low first. Add a twist to the control cable or drop your rest a touch or raise your nock a touch. Get the vertical problem taken care of and then work on the right/left. 

If the nock left persists, add a twist to the left yoke and take one out of the right.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

You need to get those bare shafts and fletched shafts impacting together. Either rest, yoke or both need some work.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

only work on 1 axis at a time when tuning...get vertical OR horizontal fixed- not both at the same time.

I would reach out to Nuts & Bolts or research through the threads for his postings and find his tuning methods...follow it exactly and you'll have BS slapping fletched quickly. A search on bare shaft tuning should yield enough results to get you in the right direction.


----------

